# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Software revisione/vigilanza

## claudia.

Buongiorno, 
vi richiedo un parere circa la necessità di acquistare un software per la gestione degli incarichi di revisione/vigilanza, in qualità di membro del collegio sindacale e/o sindaco unico di più società. Ho valutato un paio di aziende, che propongono preventivi allineati, ma dalla semplice demo è difficile capire se realmente semplificano e velocizzano gli adempimenti, carte di lavoro e verbali e se completo. Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie
Saluti 
C.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, 
> vi richiedo un parere circa la necessità di acquistare un software per la gestione degli incarichi di revisione/vigilanza, in qualità di membro del collegio sindacale e/o sindaco unico di più società. Ho valutato un paio di aziende, che propongono preventivi allineati, ma dalla semplice demo è difficile capire se realmente semplificano e velocizzano gli adempimenti, carte di lavoro e verbali e se completo. Cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie
> Saluti 
> C.

  Il lavoro revisionale va documentato e per documentarlo o si acquistano soluzioni pre-confezionate dalle principali software house o ci si industria per realizzare un prodotto auto-confezionato, magari impiegando Word ed Excel. Credo che la seconda soluzione porti via molto tempo che va valutato in termini economici per tradurre le linee guida del CNDCEC in procedure operative.

----------

